# Grand Teton Park



## Arkymedic (Jan 31, 2009)

Anyone here familiar with the park EMS setup within the rangers? How many ERVs? What is the area around the park there like? Additional support systems, etc?


----------



## chute43 (Mar 21, 2009)

I worked for NPS in Yosemite, many of the rangers attend a course similar to the EMT intermediate class, they call it the Park Medic Course, it is taught once a year in Fresno, CA. Once they return to their home units, their local medical director can adjust their standing orders. If you are already a medic and looking for NPS work, keep your national registry up. My boss on YOSAR was a paramedic and kept his cert active and was frequently called on to utilize his skills. Plus it gave him a step up, cause their is usually a lack of Medical around.

kary


----------

